# 20 gallon long LED



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

There's tons of reviews for beamworks lights did you view them on youtube?

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.0.100.381.8j1.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.gD7HI7ljim0


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I have watched some but have not seen any that review how effective (or ineffective) they are for a planted tank.

I know the single bright knockoffs are not any good even for a 12 inch high tank but have not seen anything in regards to "3rd Generation"


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

JP55g said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have watched some but have not seen any that review how effective (or ineffective) they are for a planted tank.
> 
> I know the single bright knockoffs are not any good even for a 12 inch high tank but have not seen anything in regards to "3rd Generation"


As I was not buying this model I did not watch those reviews glad you've asked here as there are plenty of people that might be "in the know" about them.

I just bought a 48" Finnex light and am very happy with the amount of light it puts out. It looks pretty good ontop of the tank with the feet put on too.

Good luck!


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Thanks.

I like the Finnex lights but they are too much light for sitting on the tank otherwise I'd get the Fugeray without question.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beamworks =. Sucks mine I dot a double bright for a shrimp tank and it was sad the lighting it put off. Marineland double bright was better. Then I'd died in 6 monthsm. Go finnex


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Go finnex


I don't want to have to use CO2. Hanging the light is not an option. I believe the Finnex sitting on the tank will be more light than I want.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

JP55g said:


> I don't want to have to use CO2. Hanging the light is not an option. I believe the Finnex sitting on the tank will be more light than I want.


You're right, it is a little too much light. I have a finnex over my 10 gallon, so same height. However... with some layers of windowscreen slyly added to the bottom of the light it cuts down on the amount of light making it to the tank. You could also use floaters.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Well I took a chance and went ahead and ordered the knockoff. Hopefully it gives me at least good low light. If not, it was only $55.

I can post pics when I get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beamworks Is junk mine light sucked and it stopped working in 68 days

Sorry damn auto correct on this thing


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a beamswork on my 5g long and its growing mosses fine. just got another one for the 20g tall w/ co2. will post the results to tell you if they can grow my java fern/anubias/crypts/mosses. sbarbee just b/c it didn't work well for you doesn't mean it didn't work well for other peeps.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I agreed but he wanted feedback on them and suggestions. They are a cheap Oem light nothing more to say....


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

just an update with the beamswork for my 20g tall. my plants are still growing and pearling at the end of the day. i think the issue at fault is people aren't injecting co2 into their tanks to help the plants grow. overall the beamswork on my 20g tall is doing its job growing anubias nana, amazon sword, java fern, mosses, dwarf sags, crypts. but yea i believe any amount of light with the help of co2 will make plants grow.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Glad to hear its going well. I am debating going co2, DIY or a fluval cartridge setup. DIY seems the better option as the fluvals dont seem to last and get expensive. Light should be here today as well as the plants I ordered from a member here. :bounce:




chou said:


> just an update with the beamswork for my 20g tall. my plants are still growing and pearling at the end of the day. i think the issue at fault is people aren't injecting co2 into their tanks to help the plants grow. overall the beamswork on my 20g tall is doing its job growing anubias nana, amazon sword, java fern, mosses, dwarf sags, crypts. but yea i believe any amount of light with the help of co2 will make plants grow.


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

JP55g said:


> DIY seems the better option as the fluvals dont seem to last and get expensive.


This is absolutely the case in my experience. I used the ista cartridge setup when I was first starting out and it was a failure. By the time you get the flow rate dialed in your cartridge is empty. I ended up using it later on a 5 gallon and it worked ok for a couple weeks, but when I ran out of cartridges and saw how much it was going to cost to keep the co2 flowing, I went DIY on that 5 gallon and never looked back.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Got the light in today. Not too bad and "looks" like it should be decent low light. No par meter so only time will tell.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

JP55g said:


> I don't want to have to use CO2. Hanging the light is not an option. I believe the Finnex sitting on the tank will be more light than I want.


finnex fugeray would be low light.... tested and proven


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

$68.49 24' finnex compared to $37.95 24' beamswork. my beamswork does the job. with no doubt im sure finnex will prolly do the same or better. but college peeps don't got that much to spend.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

Soup12 said:


> finnex fugeray would be low light.... tested and proven



It would not be low light 12" from the substrate.


----------

